

New York Designer Putting Together Unofficial Spotify iPad App - insomnie
http://www.appadvice.com/appnn/2012/04/new-york-designer-putting-together-unofficial-spotify-ipad-app

======
johansch
Making a tiled-based mockup with pretty pictures != making a real app that
works well even in edge cases

